# This make my blood boil



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Since when did they start putting a gun up to your head at a road stop.
Suspect in Northern Calif. standoff surrenders » Knoxville News Sentinel

Every day it seems they are going farther and farther, it is no longer "we" in this country it is "them and us".


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a sign of more to come to the law abiding citizens of this country. We will become a third world country come hell or high water, our government and it's minions=(LEO's) will see to it. "Us against them" is no longer just a tongue in cheek phrase.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Scared people do scary things, no matter who they are.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Scared people do scary things, no matter who they are.


Not even going to try and dis agree with that, but the problem is that it is only OK/right for one side to do scary things and get away with it, while 99% of the people can't even talk about it without have the 1%(government) come down hard on them and there seems to be no recourse or stopping them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Not even going to try and dis agree with that, but the problem is that it is only OK/right for one side to do scary things and get away with it, while 99% of the people can't even talk about it without have the 1%(government) come down hard on them and there seems to be no recourse or stopping them.


Looks like we have absolutely nothing to argue.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Those helmets make us fat cops look ridiculous!

When I first looked at the picture, I was like "Holy SHIT! Why is he pointing his rifle at this guys head?" and how I would have somebody's ass over it. The more I studied the picture, I realized that it was the angle from which the picture was taken that makes it look like this is what's happening. I can almost bet his rifle is at the ready, pointed more toward the back seat/trunk area than actually at the driver. Plus, the driver looks way too calm for having an "illegal to possess in California, Evil Black Rifle" pointed at him. And fat boy on the other side of the car looks like he's having a sugar crash and is thinking about his next donut.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just the way it is now . He needs to look badass for the photo op. Just like when they kick a door in with 13 a man swat team to take a deer fawn away.
And trash the whole place doing it.
Notice the gangster style side ways hold on the AR


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Those helmets make us fat cops look ridiculous!
> 
> When I first looked at the picture, I was like "Holy SHIT! Why is he pointing his rifle at this guys head?" and how I would have somebody's ass over it. The more I studied the picture, I realized that it was the angle from which the picture was taken that makes it look like this is what's happening. I can almost bet his rifle is at the ready, pointed more toward the back seat/trunk area than actually at the driver. Plus, the driver looks way too calm for having an "illegal to possess in California, Evil Black Rifle" pointed at him. And fat boy on the other side of the car looks like he's having a sugar crash and is thinking about his next donut.


I have to disagree from the picture the photographer is standing almost straight across from the two officers. No tricks here the picture isn't lying.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Since when did they start putting a gun up to your head at a road stop.
> Suspect in Northern Calif. standoff surrenders » Knoxville News Sentinel
> 
> Every day it seems they are going farther and farther, it is no longer "we" in this country it is "them and us".


I really think it's the angle of the photo that makes it look like he is pointing the weapon at the driver. Finger is off the trigger. It seems since the person wanted is armed and has already shot several officers that the officers will take actions to protect themselves.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I really think it's the angle of the photo that makes it look like he is pointing the weapon at the driver. Finger is off the trigger. It seems since the person wanted is armed and has already shot several officers that the officers will take actions to protect themselves.


If that's the case, they shouldn't be standing next to the car, but away from it and ordering the driver to exit the vehicle with his hands in the air. It looks bad to me because it is a bad move on the LEO's part either way. Looks like a good way for an LEO to get shot from a known bad guy that has shot before. Stupid is as stupid does!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The guy in that car has absolute balls of diamond hard tool steel staring calmly down a barrel with a cop on the other side of it after another cop has been killed!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> If that's the case, they shouldn't be standing next to the car, but away from it and ordering the driver to exit the vehicle with his hands in the air. It looks bad to me because it is a bad move on the LEO's part either way. Looks like a good way for an LEO to get shot from a known bad guy that has shot before. Stupid is as stupid does!


I agree that there is a better way to do it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If the driver really had balls, he would say, "Officer, you're a public, get the gun out of my face and fetch me a glass of water before I get pissed off and don't want it."


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't like what I'm seeing in the picture. If I was the guy in the mustang I'd be freaking the **** out. Remember what happened to some innocent civilians the last time someone went around shooting cops? 
And what could federal immigration possibly been doing helping out in this?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I don't like what I'm seeing in the picture. If I was the guy in the mustang I'd be freaking the **** out. Remember what happened to some innocent civilians the last time someone went around shooting cops?
> And what could federal immigration possibly been doing helping out in this?


It's an ICE agent so I would assume that the suspect is an illegal alien or LAPR. (Lawfully Admitted Permanent Resident)


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> It's an ICE agent so I would assume that the suspect is an illegal alien or LAPR. (Lawfully Admitted Permanent Resident)


Ya, I went to back to the article to find the guys name and saw his picture. Sammy Duran is not a name I would put with that face.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I don't like what I'm seeing in the picture. If I was the guy in the mustang I'd be freaking the **** out. Remember what happened to some innocent civilians the last time someone went around shooting cops?
> *And what could federal immigration possibly been doing helping out in this?*


The federal government could do their ****ing job, seal the borders, arrest illegals and stop catering to them and work for the citizens of the United state, instead of kissing the ass of that anti-American in our WH. Do what the laws of this country say and stop illegals from coming here illegally. We don't need more voters for nobama, we want legal citizens!

As far as the picture, all I will say is the guy in the car IMO, could say he was in fear for his life and defend himself and should walk free if he did.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> The federal government could do their ****ing job, seal the borders, arrest illegals and stop catering to them and work for the citizens of the United state, instead of kissing the ass of that anti-American in our WH. Do what the laws of this country say and stop illegals from coming here illegally. We don't need more voters for nobama, we want legal citizens!
> 
> As far as the picture, all I will say is the guy in the car IMO, could say he was in fear for his life and defend himself and should walk free if he did.


We are doing our best but like many of the posts on this forum shows, we have people against us doing our job on all sides of the political parties.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> We are doing our best but like many of the posts on this forum shows, we have people against us doing our job on all sides of the political parties.


I'm not trying to point a finger at you personally, but it is very hard to do what needs to be done with one hand tied behind your back and those in power telling you to stand down. It's pretty hard to get illegals to stop trying to cross the border when the American government is helping them break our own laws. We are fighting amongst ourselves when it's our government we should be fighting, and not with words as the American government doesn't give a dam what the working American citizen says. A true American citizen doesn't support, back or help law breakers, but the American government does. IMO, if you support the current federal government you are anti-American and I do not consider you a true American citizen, you would be my enemy.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

What makes my blood boil just as much is when an illegal alien commits a crime that is in the news a lot of times you have to do your own research to find that out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

aiding and Abetting, treason by the administration
aiding and abetting, oppression of an American citizen with a standing military

is aiding and abetting, even if it is providing sympathy only.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Those helmets make us fat cops look ridiculous!
> 
> When I first looked at the picture, I was like "Holy SHIT! Why is he pointing his rifle at this guys head?" and how I would have somebody's ass over it. The more I studied the picture, I realized that it was the angle from which the picture was taken that makes it look like this is what's happening. I can almost bet his rifle is at the ready, pointed more toward the back seat/trunk area than actually at the driver. Plus, the driver looks way too calm for having an "illegal to possess in California, Evil Black Rifle" pointed at him. And fat boy on the other side of the car looks like he's having a sugar crash and is thinking about his next donut.


I agree.
The perp who shot the LEO's is on the run. If I was part of a road block checking cars for an escaping perp I would be looking in the back seat to see if the bad guy was laying back there with a gun pointed at the driver. I would have my weapon at the ready and pointing in the back seat because there may only be an instant to react before you or the driver is shot.
Just like that cop is doing.
It's real easy for some people to sit in their easy chair and be the monday morning quarterback.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What makes my blood boil is the fact that the perp is obviously a career criminal. I will be the first to give some "one second chance", but he has obviously been throu the sysytem, and was a violent gun carrying criminal. 
I wasn't there, but the picture is 1/1000 of a second, so I will not try to justify or condemn the officer in the picture. Other than saying what someone said earlier, us fat guys suire look funny in helmets...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Since when did they start putting a gun up to your head at a road stop.
> Suspect in Northern Calif. standoff surrenders » Knoxville News Sentinel
> 
> Every day it seems they are going farther and farther, it is no longer "we" in this country it is "them and us".


Given the circumstances I do not see a problem.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I note nowhere in the article it says "GUN POINTED AT PEOPLE DURRING CHECKPOINTS" (which I feel it would be if the photographer saw officers pointing guns at people and took a picture). I guess there will always be people who "OMG I think its this and I wont even verify". I think its just the angle of the picture.



bigdogbuc said:


> Those helmets make us fat cops look ridiculous!
> 
> When I first looked at the picture, I was like "Holy SHIT! Why is he pointing his rifle at this guys head?" and how I would have somebody's ass over it. The more I studied the picture, I realized that it was the angle from which the picture was taken that makes it look like this is what's happening. I can almost bet his rifle is at the ready, pointed more toward the back seat/trunk area than actually at the driver. Plus, the driver looks way too calm for having an "illegal to possess in California, Evil Black Rifle" pointed at him. And fat boy on the other side of the car looks like he's having a sugar crash and is thinking about his next donut.


I agree. Just the Fearmongers cry out whenever something looks like its there, you see what you want to see.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> I have to disagree from the picture the photographer is standing almost straight across from the two officers. No tricks here the picture isn't lying.


Because pictures never lie.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't like the idea that he pointed his weapon even near the driver, but the fact still remains that the LEO did what I think was very stupid, he walked up to the vehicle and stood right next to the driver, a person that might have been a known cop shooter. He might have been able to get a shot off if the driver was an actual shooter, but odds are it would have been after the guy shot first and the LEO stood a good chance of getting killed/shot. He never should have gotten that close to begin with. He also left the driver/shooter no way out to stand down at that point,and IMO, left shooting the only way out to resolve the issue. Time for advanced training for both those LEO's.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

ekim said:


> I don't like the idea that he pointed his weapon even near the driver, but the fact still remains that the LEO did what I think was very stupid, he walked up to the vehicle and stood right next to the driver, a person that might have been a known cop shooter. He might have been able to get a shot off if the driver was an actual shooter, but odds are it would have been after the guy shot first and the LEO stood a good chance of getting killed/shot. He never should have gotten that close to begin with. He also left the driver/shooter no way out to stand down at that point,and IMO, left shooting the only way out to resolve the issue. Time for advanced training for both those LEO's.


The man in the picture looked nothing like the guy driving the car, that may be why he walked up to the car. Other than that how do you supposed he check the vehicle without getting close to it? Checkpoints are inherently dangerous because the possibility of an ambush is always in the attackers favor.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Pics and vids on the net aren't worth a rat's ass unless they can be backed up by solid evidence, because Internet-Land is like Strawberry Fields where nothing is necessarily real..
For example the guy in the car might have yelled insults at the cops to deliberately provoke them into pointing a gun at him so his pal could take a pic to feed to the papers.
Same with all types of cop-baiters everywhere, they can easily slant anything to make cops look bad..

PS- Fakers are everywhere-


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

KillSwitch said:


> The man in the picture looked nothing like the guy driving the car, that may be why he walked up to the car. Other than that how do you supposed he check the vehicle without getting close to it? Checkpoints are inherently dangerous because the possibility of an ambush is always in the attackers favor.


With a known shooter, how about asking the driver to exit his vehicle, before walking up to a vehicle that may have a shooter hiding in the back seat, or do as that LEO did and just walk up and possibly get a birds eye view of the shooter shooting you in the face. Is that a better choice? It's obvious we won't agree on this so lets just agree both the driver and the LEO got lucky and no one died or get shot.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Pics and vids on the net aren't worth a rat's ass unless they can be backed up by solid evidence, because Internet-Land is like Strawberry Fields where nothing is necessarily real..
> For example the guy in the car might have yelled insults at the cops to deliberately provoke them into pointing a gun at him so his pal could take a pic to feed to the papers.
> Same with all types of cop-baiters everywhere, they can easily slant anything to make cops look bad..
> 
> PS- Fakers are everywhere-


Lucky Jim, will you make arrangements to take piers back, please.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

alterego said:


> Lucky Jim, will you make arrangements to take piers back, please.


Yes he can go back to being a judge on Britain's Got Talent and you can send us Amanda Holden in his place.

America's Got Talent is looking for a new judge and we don't want Piers back judging. 
His judgement on talent is as bad as it is on political issues. His last year he buzzed Lindsey Stirling and said she didn't have a future. Two years later.
75,000,000 hits on this youtube and with her own concerts and world wide touring I think she proved him wrong.


----------

